# The church as Palace Beautiful



## jambo (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't know how many times I have read Pilgrim's Progress but no matter how many times, Bunyan never ceases to amaze me by his depiction of the Christian life as found in his most famous book. I came across this footnote relating to Palace Beautiful and the Porter and Damsels who show Christian round:



> "How beautiful must that church be where Watchful is the porter; where Discretion admits the members; where Prudence takes the oversight; where Piety conducts worship; and where Charity endears the members one to another!"
> 
> Footnote on p105 of vol 3 of Bunyan's works.


----------

